# Gladesman vs. Gheenoe...



## NoSeeUm (Jun 25, 2007)

Probably going to be selling off my Ranger 169Ghost in the next month or so, but not before I do my homework. Been looking at the Gladesman for a while now and have liked what I have seen so far... But have more recently been looking at Gheenoes like the Low Tide, NMZ, and Classic. Have seen a lot more of them at the ramps I frequent, Flamingo, 10,000 Islands and Biscayne. They were all set up pretty dang nice! But the ECC is still a sharp ride. So I'm looking for some opinions on each brand. Who's out there running these boats and what do y'all think?


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

Have you considered Ankona?

http://www.ankonaboats.com/


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

I'd say depends what you're looking for as far as stability...

Stability:

Gladesmen < Gheenoe LT25(from what I heard)

Copperhead > Gheenoe LT25

Native (more freeboard) > Copperhead

Just my opinion.  I've never ridden on any of these but this is just what I've observed from what others say.

All are beautiful and extremely functional boats that are well made and affordable.  I've seen videos of a Gladesmen in 3 foot chop doing just fine.  With spray rails he probably wood have stayed dry.  I've seen videos of a Gheenoe LT25 (tom_in_orl  ) pulling jet ski maneuvers and seen pictures of an LT25 5-6 miles off shore catching sailfish.  And I know the Copperhead is capable of some crazy stuff as well.

I'll tell you what everyone else is going to tell you, TEST RIDE!

And most importantly, after you buy something, POST PICS!


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

As far as bang for the buck, I would go with an LT25. I love mine and I can take you out for a spin if you'd like. Mine is not the fastest down here but I wouldn't trade it for a gladesman. I believe Dacuban1 had a gladesman and now has an LT25 that he wouldn't trade for a gladesman.


----------



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)

I dont think the Gheenoe can even compare to the Gladesmen... But thats because I have a gladesmen.. ;D


----------



## ko (Jun 9, 2007)

I have no experience with the LT25 (but love my brother-in-laws Peenoe K15 as it is super stable). Have a friend here with a Gladesman. Beautiful boat but one negative... he is a BIG guy. He cannot get on the poling platform if he is out by himself as the front half of the boat comes out of the water!


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

I would stick toward the G micros


----------



## NoSeeUm (Jun 25, 2007)

Thanks for the advice so far... Checked out the Copperhead, as well as a few others. All good looking machines. And I definitly want something I can have a 25hp on. So far seems like the LT gets the nod, and in the end it is gonna come down to bang for the buck, cause the budget is definitly gonna be tight. The Gladesmens while beautiful boats, I've noticed are on the steeper end of the spectrum as compared to the LT. But I've got the time to wait and look for a deal before I consider new.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I would really like to ride in a Gladesmen. :-?


----------



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)

> I would really like to ride in a Gladesmen.  :-?


If you ever make it up to Orlando let me know, Ill take you out.


----------



## fpflats (Aug 2, 2009)

I know you brought up the Copperhead, but I saw Ankona's Native SUV up at Martin County this weekend and basically its the same price as an LT25, and the hull design is simply beautiful IMO. They had a Copperhead next to it, and they are very different, but the SUV only drafts 1" more than the Copperhead by the specs, but I really think the SUV MIGHT re-define what a budget based guy can get from a $$ to performance. 

I'm going to wet test one next weekend so I'll see....


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

fwiw, I'm born & raised from the Miami area, left Cutler Ridge in 98. Up until then I have fished extensively all over down there since the mid to late 60's. If you're on budget I think the Ankona SUV is your best choice between the LT25 and the Gladesman. All 3 would would work, but the extra freeboard gives the SUV the nod in bigger water versatility, which you will encounter down there, without giving up anything practical in draft.


----------



## dacuban1 (Sep 9, 2008)

All depends on your budget. I had a gladesmen which I sold cause it was very tippy. I now have a LT25 and its is allot more sturdy. Not to knock on ECC cause I love there boats but if your looking for sturdyness I would go with the LT25. The gladesman looks allot nicer, but is also allot more $$$. You wont be disapointed with the LT.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

This is a popular topic that gets a little crazy at times. Below are some other thread to check out.


gheenoe or gladesmen

GHEENOE VS GLADESMEN


----------



## NoSeeUm (Jun 25, 2007)

Deerfly - So a Miami/Cutler Ridge native as well huh? Me too born and raised. So at least you have a perspective of the water conditions down here in Biscayne. I was out in the southern part of the bay this morning and in typical Biscayne style, flat calm in the morning and BLOWING by noon!  Gotta have something stable enough to deal with a chop out on the flats and then survive the ride home. That's what orginally sold me on the Ghost, it rides like a battle wagon, cuts through anything, a real solid ride.

dacuban1 - Thanks for the comparison, good to hear the point of view from a owner of both rides. I've heard about the "tippiness" of the Gladesman in comparison to the LT25. But I've also heard that the Gladesmen tracks a little straighter when being poled, and that the LT has a tendency to slide a little bit, especially with a decent wind. And like I was saying to deerfly, it can get blowing pretty good here. Have any issues like that with either boat? Any other perks of the LT over the ECC? Thanks.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

Yeah man, born in 57 left in 98, fishing fool if there ever was one. 

You'll read it a 100 times around here, test ride as much as you can. You know more about what you're looking for than anyone else. All we can do is give you our perspectives and how we use the boats.

I have spent quite a bit of time fishing in others LT25's. Never owned one myself. But for all I have done in them, I have nothing but high praise, but not as my only ride for Biscayne Bay and most of S. Fl for that matter. Flamingo is a little different because there are more places to get out of the wind. I've only spent a little time in a Gladesman and didn't like the stability. When I was in my early 20's and surfing every other weekend it would have been less of an issue. But fighting your balance and anticipating your partners movements all day isn't fun. Well to me anyway. It's a very capable skiff for the right type of angler, but it wouldn't be my first choice as an only boat for Biscayne Bay either. 

Of the 3, I think for the money the SUV takes it for your home waters. Take these guys up on rides or fishing trips though and then decide, there is no better way to compare them.


----------



## dacuban1 (Sep 9, 2008)

Capt jan's report on the LT to me is on point. It is kinda difficult at times to pole due to the sliding. But after a day or two on the water you'll get use to it and can overcome the winds. I fish the same waters you do and havent had a problem with the LT. To me the gladesmen is much nicer and looks bad ass. But the LT is much sturdier and can be modified nicely two. Ive bone fished in it and red fish in it all the time and have no complaints on the LT. And for the price, You cant beat it. Good luck and take care!


----------

